
Are we building the next dot-com bubble? - tontonius
https://qz.com/1587838/why-uber-airbnb-and-other-startups-are-going-public-in-2019/
======
ganeshkrishnan
Do these companies really have unlimited funds? At some point the series of
funding will no longer make sense and they have to go to the greatest fools of
all investors, the general public investing in stocks.

Ola is now at series J or something. And still losing billions of dollars.

All these "movie pass" start-ups will eventually be funded by the general
public

